# Cheias em Póvoa de Santa Iria - Rio Tejo em Fevereiro 2010



## DRC (27 Fev 2010 às 15:39)

Hoje decidi ir ver a zona mais baixa e antiga da Póvoa de Santa Iria quando constatei que o rio Tejo estava a galgar as margens na zona do Bairro dos Pescadores, deixando a comunidade piscatória da cidade em sobressalto.

Aqui deixo algumas fotos tiradas na tarde de 27/02/2010 :


----------



## rozzo (27 Fev 2010 às 17:20)

É provável que mais do que o habitual motivo de cheias em rios (as descargas de barragens e chuvas intensas) neste caso seja a súbida intensa do nível do mar à passagem da tempestade (storm-surge) que tenha causado isso, ainda por cima tendo isso coincidido com a maré cheia ao que parece!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2010 às 20:13)

Excelente registo. 

Conheço perfeitamente essa zona ribeirinha, e é interessante o contraste entre o estado normal e o cenário de hoje.


----------



## actioman (27 Fev 2010 às 20:25)

Grande registo como testemunho deste dia tão marcado pela instabilidade.  Do outro lado estão os estragos e contratempos que tudo isto sempre trás às pessoas.


----------



## DRC (27 Fev 2010 às 20:28)

Deixo aqui um vídeo que fiz.
Peço desculpa pela qualidade e pelo barulho do vento.


----------



## Chingula (28 Fev 2010 às 01:48)

rozzo disse:


> É provável que mais do que o habitual motivo de cheias em rios (as descargas de barragens e chuvas intensas) neste caso seja a súbida intensa do nível do mar à passagem da tempestade (storm-surge) que tenha causado isso, ainda por cima tendo isso coincidido com a maré cheia ao que parece!


Sem duvida que esta inundação foi provocada pela convergência de vários factores, entre eles o "storm surge" ou maré de tempestade.


----------



## DRC (28 Fev 2010 às 13:35)

Com a próxima maré-cheia prevista para cerca das 2h30 da tarde, acham que o rio Tejo pode voltar a galgar as margens aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria?


----------



## rozzo (28 Fev 2010 às 14:10)

DRC disse:


> Com a próxima maré-cheia prevista para cerca das 2h30 da tarde, acham que o rio Tejo pode voltar a galgar as margens aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria?



Sinceramente não tenho conhecimento de causa para dizer sim ou não, mas a probabilidade será menor claro, que ontem além da maré-cheia, que é o normal dos dias todos, houve uma maré de tempestade muito importante associada ao centro da depressão, que hoje não é um problema!


----------



## DRC (28 Fev 2010 às 18:28)

O Tejo voltou a galgar as margens na Póvoa de Santa Iria neste dia 28 Fev. 2010 mas de forma muito menos intensa que ontem.

Deixo aqui um vídeo:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJv1y1-1Fy8"]YouTube- InundaÃ§Ã£o na PÃ³voa de Santa Iria - 2[/ame]

Pode ver-se que está bem mais perto do seu leito normal.
Hoje apenas inundou alguns barracões dos pescadores a parcialmente a estrada.


----------

